# Tocadiscos RAYSON -DUAL 410



## pedro1968 (Nov 28, 2015)

Tocadiscos RAYSON -DUAL 410
Hola , mi problema es un tocadiscos antiguo de los 60-70 marca RAYSON -DUAL 410 , yo tengo nociones de electricidad pero nulas o minimas en electronica y mas aun de aparatos antiguos ,el tema es que el tocadiscos arranca bien pones un LP y los primeros temas se oyen mas o menos con nitidez pero conforme avanza el tiempo un ruido cada vez mas molesto va en aumento hasta que se deja de oir el altavoz y solo se oye el ruido , he provado con otros altavoces y pasa lo mismo por lo que descarto que sea el altavoz , he gravado dos videos rodando el mismo LP al principio se oye bien con el tema 1 pero en el tema 5 ya solo se oye el ruido y la musica que sale de la aguja ,os dejo los enlaces a los videos ayuda por favor.








un cordial saludo


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 28, 2015)

lo queres reparar tu ? necesitas herramienta y conocimientos basicos, yo digo que son los capacitores


----------



## pedro1968 (Nov 28, 2015)

Si claro si puede ser


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 28, 2015)

puedes intentar desarmar el tocadiscos e ir identificando las etapas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2015)

Por favor pega el link del youtube a partir de _watch_ . . . . .


----------



## pedro1968 (Nov 28, 2015)

Bueno lo desarmare y le hare foto


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2015)

Podrían ser los cables que llevan señal desde la cápsula al amplificador con un falso-contacto.

¿ La púa apoya correctamente sobre el disco cuando se pierde la música ?


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 28, 2015)

con cuidado, cuidado con los cables


----------



## pedro1968 (Nov 28, 2015)

Yo veo la aguja muy baja pero en ningun momento veo que roce el soporte de la aguja


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 28, 2015)

noto que su funcionamiento no es muy bueno, es nueva ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2015)

Verifica que el contacto entre la púa y el vinilo *NO* se pierda en ninguna parte del recorrido hacia el centro del disco


----------



## pedro1968 (Nov 28, 2015)

Os envio estas fotos del Rayson

La verdad es que la aguja se aprecia torcida ¿puede ser eso?



si no hubiese contacto entre la aguja y el vinilo no sonaria como se aprecia en el video 2 ¡¡creo!!

por cierto he verificado la fecha de fabricacion 6 de Marzo de 1969 , seis meses  mas joven que yo


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 28, 2015)

yo diria que comenzases por cambiar los capacitores electroliticos por unos nuevos y revisar cuanta tension entrega la fuente de poder


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2015)

Si vuelves el brazo de la bandeja gira-discos a la periferia del disco* ¿ Que pasa con el sonido ?*


----------



## Bleny (Nov 28, 2015)

Tendrías de comprobar el cable de el brazo que va hacia la aguja,como dice Fogonazo, condensadores no creo ya normal mente es al revés cuando se calienta empiezan a funcionar mejor, yo miraría que no se sobre caliente ningún transistor o componente


----------



## pedro1968 (Nov 28, 2015)

Fogonazo el brazo hace funciones de interruptor hacia la derecha pone en marcha el gira disco y hacia la izquierda lo para , llevandolo a la periferia izquierda se parararia. Creo que por ay va el problema creo que es algo relacionado con la aguja y el brazo pues observar la foto la aguja no se ve recta , tampoco descarto los capacitadores pero comprar una nueva aguja creo que seria una buena opcion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2015)

Periferia del disco significa* "Los primeros surcos" *


----------



## pedro1968 (Nov 28, 2015)

ok lo mirare mañana , cuando haga el ruido lo llevare a los primeros surcos


----------



## pedro1968 (Nov 29, 2015)

pues he de decir que cuando empieza el ruido y se apaga el sonido del altavoz lo sigue haciendo llevando la aguja a los primeros surcos , ademas me he percatado que a 33rpm se oye algo relentizado y a 45 rpm se oye algo acelerado


----------



## ninodeves (Nov 29, 2015)

pues entonces el problema lo tienes en el amplificador,porque si cuando va por las ultimas canciones empieza a  hacer el ruido y en ese momento lo llevas a las primeras canciones y sigue haciendo ruido,eso quiere decir que es en un tiempo determinado en el que lo empieza a hacer,haz una cosa,enciendelo,pero no pongas disco,ni nada,dejalo un rato encendido y si puedes mira a ver cuanto tiempo es el que tarda en hacer el ruido,pero yo creo que el problema lo tienes en algún acople o en los condensadores del ampli.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2015)

El tema de la velocidad seguramente tiene que ver con la polea de goma debajo del plato , que hace la transmisión desde el eje del motor :







Por lo que comentás , el problema no tiene que ver con la pua , ni con la cápsula , ni con la posición del brazo ; sino con el calentamiento de un semiconductor.

Cuando ya caliente y sonando mal deberías levantar la tapa y tocar los componentes de la plaqueta electrónica a ver cual calienta. Unas fotos mas en detalle de la plaqueta no vendrian mal 

Saludos !


----------



## pedro1968 (Nov 29, 2015)

ok mañana hare fotos


----------



## pedro1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Os paso un video del tocadiscos por dentro y fotos de la placa , despues de probarlo en marcha y esperar a que fallare he examinado el calor en los componentes de la placa y he señalado en foto  un capacitador que estaba bastante alto en temperatura  yo diria que a mas de 40 grados seguro mientras los otros apenas habian variado

video


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2015)

Ok , ponle apenas un poco de vaselina en el eje del plato , asegúrate que está la arandela antifricción (o el boloilloero axial) . luego limpias con paño y alcohol el eje del motor , la periferia de la goma y el interior del plato dónde trabaja la polea de goma.

Ver el archivo adjunto 137431



Ese capacitor deberás cambiarlo YÁ.

Debes prestar atención antes de quitarlo que la "acogotadura" representa al positivo :






Y en los que compres vendrá marcado el negativo :






Saludos !


----------



## pedro1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Muchas gracias , una cosa acogotura te refieres a la parte alta  verdad , cuando lo haya cambiado os contare un cordial saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2015)

Mayormente ahora los capacitores no se consiguen  con una pata a cada lado (axiales) , vienen con las dos patas juntas , por eso te hago éstas aclaraciones así no metés la pata


----------



## pedro1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Quiero decir que la acogotura ala que te refieres como positivo es la parte alta del capacitador , verdad? mira la foto , saludos


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 30, 2015)

la acogotadura es la parte cilindrica que esta como comprimida  Ver el archivo adjunto 137436


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2015)

Acogotar , agarrar del cogote (cuello) , estrangular.

Acogotado = estrangulado = achicado


----------



## pedro1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

ok recibido gracias


----------



## ninodeves (Nov 30, 2015)

compra todos los electrolíticos y cambialos todos,esos condensadores tienen mas años que matusalen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2015)

Pero reemplazalos de a uno , no quites todos juntos.

Saludos !


----------

